# Μπράβο, ΕΥΔΑΠ!



## Alexandra (May 5, 2008)

Δεν περίμενα να πω μπράβο σε δημόσιο οργανισμό, αλλά πραγματικά με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα. Είναι ο πρώτος από τη γνωστή τριπλέτα των ΔΕΚΟ που εγκατέστησε πλήρη ηλεκτρονική εξυπηρέτηση. Τουτέστιν:

1) Βλέπεις το λογαριασμό σου online στο eydap.gr και τον πληρώνεις με σύνδεση στο easypay.gr της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς (με χρέωση πιστωτικής κάρτας αν δεν είσαι πελάτης της Τράπεζας) και ανάλογη υπηρεσία της ΑΤΕ.

2) Αλλάζεις online τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού, όταν π.χ. είσαι ένοικος στο ακίνητο, υποβάλλοντας σκαναρισμένα την αίτηση, τη φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και το μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο.

Αυτή τη δεύτερη καινοτομία, που σε γλιτώνει από επίσκεψη στα γραφεία της ΕΥΔΑΠ, το θεωρώ ως τη μεγαλύτερη υπηρεσία που θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν. Δυστυχώς, αυτός είναι ο καημός μου σχετικά με τη ΔΕΗ: επιχείρησα να επισκεφτώ τη ΔΕΗ Χαλανδρίου για να αλλάξω τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού και αποχώρησα έντρομη μπροστά στο αγριεμένο πλήθος.


----------

